# exposed UF wire



## Chris A. (Feb 15, 2014)

If the insulation is not rated as sunlight resistant, then I would say no.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I have never seen UF that was not sunlight resistant.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I have never seen UF that was not sunlight resistant.


resistant, yes but I have seen a lot of uf that had sunlight damage


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Paul S. said:


> I am taking a code update course for 2014 and I came across something that made me re-think what I thought about UF wire installations. - Can you run UF cable exposed on the outside of a building (no conduit) if it is not subject to physical damage? Article 225.10 (2014 NEC) seems to permit this... Have I been wrong about the use of UF? I thought it could not be run exposed on the outside of a structure.


Who interpretation of "subject to physical damage are you going by? Bob homeowners, yours or some ahole inspector?


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

If it is exposed on the outside of a building, how would it not be subject to physical damage?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

4SQUARE said:


> If it is exposed on the outside of a building, how would it not be subject to physical damage?


If you come out of the ground and go up the side of the building it's subject to physical damage. It should be protected until it reaches a height where you're not going to hit it with your weed whip. 300.5 (D) (1)


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

wendon said:


> If you come out of the ground and go up the side of the building it's subject to physical damage. It should be protected until it reaches a height where you're not going to hit it with your weed whip. 300.5 (D) (1)


I guess what I'm saying, is that I wouldn't install uf exposed. If it's not in the dirt, it would be in conduit.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

4SQUARE said:


> I guess what I'm saying, is that I wouldn't install uf exposed. If it's not in the dirt, it would be in conduit.


What if it's used for an aerial with a guy wire/strain relief? :whistling2:


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

svh19044 said:


> What if it's used for an aerial with a guy wire/strain relief? :whistling2:


I'm good with that.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

There is no definition of "subject to physical damage" or "subject to severe physical damage". This is is subjective and you really need to know your AHJ's definition. 

I like "if you can see it, it is subject to physical damage"


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I was called for a pro opinion by a realtor involved in a sale of a sing. fam home literally wired from the outside in with UF. There were places where the clapboards were full of UF runs neatly stapled in rows of 5-6

The only thing i could offer was the entirely objective _'exposed to physical and/or environmental damage'_ , which after 30 odd yrs was evident.

Conversely, the same stance can be applied to the many garages and barns , UC lights , dishwashers, disposals and furnaces seen with exposed wiring. 

It comes down to usage. And that usage is never something we can count on

How many of you have seen basement wiring used as clothslines ?


~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> There is no definition of "subject to physical damage" or "subject to severe physical damage". This is is subjective and you really need to know your AHJ's definition.
> 
> I like "if you can see it, it is subject to physical damage"


I wouldn't go that far but I can see up to 8' from the floor it must be protected. Not a bad thing to do.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I wouldn't go that far but I can see up to 8' from the floor it must be protected. Not a bad thing to do.


You have to remember I live in the land of "conduit and wire"


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

only hacks staple SEC to a building wall...and UF


----------

